# 64GB SD card only showing in Disk Management, not my computer.



## El_Mayo (Oct 15, 2014)

My 64GB SD card isn't working with a laptop's built in SD card reader and an external USB one. 

It's not too bad as it's coming up in disk management, and it's still being read by my DSLR


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 15, 2014)

No doubt the SD Card slot is not compatible (or needs drivers) for ExFAT http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT

Hmm... more:  http://gopro.com/support/articles/exfat-computer-compatibility

Perhaps you need to initialize the disk in disk management?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> No doubt the SD Card slot is not compatible (or needs drivers) for ExFAT http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
> 
> Hmm... more:  http://gopro.com/support/articles/exfat-computer-compatibility
> 
> Perhaps you need to initialize the disk in disk management?




How do I do this? it won't let me format it in windows and throws up that error System cannot find specified file


----------



## zsolt_93 (Oct 15, 2014)

Add a drive letter. Right click ->change drive letters->add


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 15, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> Add a drive letter. Right click ->change drive letters->add



Good catch.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 15, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> Add a drive letter. Right click ->change drive letters->add


This. The drive isn't mounted as suggested.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 15, 2014)

I noticed that before I posted and got the same error


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 15, 2014)

El_Mayo, can you click properties and see if there's anything helpful there?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 15, 2014)

Think I saw the problem. Before your EOS0digital drive. there is a black portion. means unformatted or such. is there a data important in there? format that black one with standard MBR. then delete the EOS and then delete again the black portion where you format it. And then format the whole drive.

Sorry. not good in writing guide but it has something to do the partition before your EOS. if I am not mistaken,

if you know how to use linux, Gparted is best software I have ever use for formatting or fixing drive.


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 15, 2014)

Are you sure you have the latest drivers on your laptop? search for drivers on your manufacturers support site


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 15, 2014)

Black.Raven said:


> Are you sure you have the latest drivers on your laptop? search for drivers on your manufacturers support site


Yep most recent drivers. Having the same problem on laptop and desktop. Tried uninstalling the USB drivers and plugging back in, all to no avail



night.fox said:


> Think I saw the problem. Before your EOS0digital drive. there is a black portion. means unformatted or such. is there a data important in there? format that black one with standard MBR. then delete the EOS and then delete again the black portion where you format it. And tn format the whole drive.
> 
> Sorry. not good in writing guide but it has something to do the partition before your EOS. if I am not mistaken,
> 
> if you know how to use linux, Gparted is best software I have ever use for formatting or fixing drive.



I can't format that black bit


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 16, 2014)

I've just tried another card and that one works fine, but I notice its FAT32 and not exFAT (32GB card)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Your laptop doesnt support exfat


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 16, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Your laptop doesnt support exfat



Yeah I know that, but before it would show it as a 32GB card at least. Now nothing. Same with my desktop


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2014)

You probably killed the card by removing and reinstalling it or shorting it out with ESD, go get a usb thumb drive and put a exfat driver that is compatible with w7/8.1 on it, also card readers have to be able to support more than 32 to use it. Who knows you might try to format it using fat32.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 16, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> You probably killed the card by removing and reinstalling it or shorting it out with ESD, go get a usb thumb drive and put a exfat driver that is compatible with w7/8.1 on it, also card readers have to be able to support more than 32 to use it. Who knows you might try to format it using fat32.



How come it's still being read in diskmgmt? and it's still saving images when put in the camera?

either way I'll try it at uni tomorrow with one of their card readers, they're USB 3.0 so presumably new enough to be exFAT compatible


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 16, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> My 64GB SD card isn't working with a laptop's built in SD card reader and an external USB one.
> 
> It's not too bad as it's coming up in disk management, and it's still being read by my DSLR



This has nothing to do with the on topic issue, but you should install the latest Intel Chipset drivers to get rid of the flagged SM Bus Controller in Device Manager.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 16, 2014)

@El_Mayo suggest you download this and run on usb

instructions are in the website itself.

I have not used this but I used that program in linux for fixing HDD problem. cannot format, or cannot read thru windows or such.

http://gparted.org/liveusb.php


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Because it detects only half the drive. The rest is null


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 22, 2014)

card was being read when I plugged the DSLR into the PC via USB, but not otherwise. Has been replaced by amazon now


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 22, 2014)

card was being read when I plugged the DSLR into the PC via USB, but not otherwise. Has been replaced by amazon now


----------

